# Help ...replacement trim required



## billboy (May 29, 2012)

Hi, there, does anyone have any information on where I can obtain a rear nearside exterior corner trim for my Laika ecovip 200i motorhome. Mine is broken.  
Many thanks in anticipation.
billboy


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi Billboy,you can try Southdowns Motorhome Center tel 02392 401821 the should be able to help regards ..Les


----------



## billboy (May 29, 2012)

Hi thanks for that reply Les. They don't have it in stock. Would anyone happen to know of any motor home breakers?


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Southdowns' website - http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/aftersales/laika_motorhome_spare_parts.php suggests they'll order not-in-stock parts from the factory. Or is it an obsolete part? If so, and yours is broken, is it not repairable or are bits missing. If all there, it might be worth locating someone who can undertake repairs - I think there are specialists in plastic repairs. I'd guess the odds of finding a Laika Ecovip 200i at a breakers yard will be pretty long - unless you try them in Italy where the van was built.


----------

